# Furtwängler Schubert Ninth recording query



## plashch (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello--many years ago I encountered an LP on the Heliodor label of Furtwängler conducting the Schubert Ninth with the Berlin Philharmonic. Here is a picture of the album cover:

http://s268.photobucket.com/user/dannyxlin/media/7-14-2/thumb_DSCN3206_1024.jpg.html

Does anyone know where I can now find this performance on CD? Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

plashch said:


> Hello--many years ago I encountered an LP on the Heliodor label of Furtwängler conducting the Schubert Ninth with the Berlin Philharmonic. Here is a picture of the album cover:
> 
> http://s268.photobucket.com/user/dannyxlin/media/7-14-2/thumb_DSCN3206_1024.jpg.html
> 
> Does anyone know where I can now find this performance on CD? Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


I think this might be the same recording repackaged.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Symphonies-Orchestras/Schubert-9-Haydn-88-DG-Originals-Franz/B000001GQR


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If Barbebleu answer is not satisfying enough, look at this:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...erformer=Wilhelm Furtwängler&medium=CD&med=CD


----------



## plashch (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

plashch said:


> Thanks so much for the help.


Did you find the right one in the end?


----------

